# Difficult situation - parents selling my horse?



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I take it she's too far away from you for you to spend time with her doing basic ground work/manners re-enforcement? Other than that or hiring a trainer to work those ground handling/respect issues, I think her best option would be letting her go to your farrier. At least you'll know she's getting decent care. And maybe, when things become more stable for you, he'll let you buy her back?

Over the years, Life has forced me to part with more than one of the horses I truly loved, including the first foal I helped deliver. Sometimes, having them go to a good, using home is better than letting them become spoiled, bored, and fat.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I imagine you're not going to like some of the answers you're going to get. Whatever you choose to do I think you need to act now/soon. Perhaps get her reasonably sound and then send her to a trainer for a couple months. Get her ground manners great and then take her back to your parents, or board her. If she gets sound enough to be ridden look at selling or leasing her.

And welcome to the forum


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

zepolis said:


> I still love her so much and my heart hurts at the prospect of her leaving me for the last half of her life.  I know I'm being selfish, but I do honestly want the best for her...


If you care about her that much, I believe you would be the very best person to take care of her. Especially since your parents have let her get laminitis, and without serious intervention this may create permanent problems for the rest of her life. 

If I were you, I'd look into all the options for boarding her near where you live. Then you can make sure she is taken care of. When I first got married, I had a big dog I couldn't take with me when we moved into an apartment in the city. After several months of taking care of my dog, my mom told me she wasn't going to be able to keep him anymore. We quickly moved into a house with a yard so my dog could live with us. It cost more, but it was a lot more fulfilling to be with my dog for the last half of his life than to have a nicer car or a new cell phone.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You've let your family carry the burden of caring for this animal the last 6 years while you lived your life. You should be grateful, instead of accusing of them 'letting' the horse get laminitic. 

If you love this animal so much, you should act like an adult and take over her care and boarding expenses. Honestly, if your farrier wants her, give her to him. 

This mare by your own description sounds disrespectful and not easy to handle, and the addition of laminitis on top of her bad temperament and lack of consistent exercise makes her fodder for auction. You'll also have a hard time finding a boarding situation that will agree to take on a difficult horse, unless it's a training facility where you agree to pay for retraining. 

My advice is to take responsibility for your own animal, instead of expecting your parents to continue to carry the financial and physical burden. If that means giving her to your farrier or even putting her down, you need to do whatever is necessary.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

This is a tough one. As a barn owner, if you told me this tale, I'd refuse you as a client because I have no interest in handling/retraining a problem horse. You may find a trainer who will work with her and get her back to being safely handled, but around here that would cost you from $600-1000/mo. depending on who you chose and where they are. 

It's not fair to make your parents keep on footing her bills, you need to take over. If you can't take over, and if your farrier won't take her (for free), then your 3rd option is to put her down and depending on just how bad the laminitis is that could be a mercy.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

First, welcome to the forum. It is really a great place to get advice, but sometimes it's not going to be what you want to hear. When reading my response and those of others, please know we all love horses and often put their welfare before people's feelings.

I know how hard this is for you but you need to let this horse go and you need to do it yesterday. You do not have time for a horse at this point in your life. It's not fair to expect your parents to look after her, especially given that she's dangerous. Give her to your farrier or ask him if he knows someone who will take her. GIVE her away, don't sell her. She isn't worth anything at this point, but some people like a project horse and she is young enough that maybe she can be taught manners. 

I got my first pony when I was 5, then got a horse when I was 12. When I left for university, the horse was sold. My parents were not equipped to look after a horse. It was sad, but there's no way they could have kept him and there's no way I could have looked after a horse. I lived in the city and went to university for 12 years, finished my last degree and promptly had two babies. Building a career, raising a family - those things took up every ounce of time and energy (and money) I had. I'm in my mid-forties now and can finally enjoy having horses again. I'm glad I waited until I could do it right, with enough money and time to look after them properly. My 11 year old fell in love with horses years ago, so now it's something we do together. 

Give yourself some time to do other things right now. You can go back to horses later on in life. But be fair to Rosie and let her go live with someone who can give her a good life. Maybe they'll let you go visit her so you can make sure she's well cared-for. Just be totally honest when selling her and try to find someone with a lot of experience working with difficult horses.


----------



## zepolis (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanks for the welcomes. 

Don't think that I don't appreciate the tough love. It is what I need to hear right now. I don't want to pretend that I am still well-informed on issues related to horses and honestly I need to be shaken out of my nostalgia. Like I said, I realize I'm being selfish. This is why I can't turn to anyone who doesn't know anything about horses because they won't have the animal's best interests in mind and cater to how emotional the situation makes me rather than telling me to figure it out or shut up and let her go, to put it succinctly. 

And a note - I am grateful to my parents for taking care of her for the past 6 years, but they did "let" her get laminitis. My father continued to feed her grain after years of telling him she doesn't need it and I don't think he understood she could be hurt by it until recently. There is no blame there, though. I'm not mad at them so much as I'm mad at myself for leaving her to sit and get so bad. I was under the impression that everyone loved her until recently so I wasn't concerned about her being a burden and I should have been. To be honest, I'm horrified at how little I've cared or contributed now that it's been pointed out to me.

Realistically no, I can't afford her in any way and realistically yes, she is mean and doesn't even get along with other horses very well besides her sister (my sister's horse). Definitely not ideal for boarding. I think training would be helpful at this point, but no one can pay for it (again... she went through it ages ago), least of all me, and moving right now for us is impossible. I'm also afraid that the training would be for nothing because she would continue to sit and let it go to waste for another 2 years at the very least. Selling her when I left for college would have been the best thing I could have done, but I didn't know, and here we are. If my farrier decides against taking her, honestly my favorite option is having her put down. I'm sure there's a potential good home for a bad horse somewhere, but I'm afraid of getting her in a bad situation down the road because she is so difficult along with her health problems. I have to stop looking at her as the animal I left behind because she isn't that anymore. She's pretty much worthless now to anyone but me.

Thanks for the reality check... I think the best I can do at this point is try to make sure she is given away to someone who isn't going to make a bad situation worse or tell my parents I am open to giving her a dignified end. I shouldn't have been given a horse and especially not this horse at such a young age, I know, but it didn't seem like a dumb idea at the time for some reason.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Honestly I feel like in this situation, if you can't afford to have her retrained or boarded in a place where she can be effectively managed and trained, the next best option will be putting her down, as you had mentioned. 

Problem horses are a dime a dozen, and when you add a chronic medical/lameness issue to that, she's going to be a very hard sell for anything but the meat truck. If she doesn't even get along with other horses, that removes even the possibility of her being a companion horse. 

If your farrier wants her and you trust him, then I'd say by all means give him to her. But, do yourself a favor and do away with the idea you will get her back from him one day, and commit yourself to the idea that you are giving her away free and clear - that you will NOT be getting her back. I think there's a tendency to hope in that situation, but you can't dictate what someone else does with a horse that is now theirs. 

This is a heart-wrenching situation but you do seem to have your head on straight as far as her wellbeing is concerned. I wish you the best in figuring out a solution, even if it's not an easy solution.


----------



## zepolis (Jun 23, 2016)

I definitely don't hold out hope that she will ever come live with me if she moves on to another home. My interests are heading more down the road of children in the next few years and I'm not sure anymore that she safely fits into that aspiration, even though I always assumed she would. My cousin's daughter was injured riding the mother of my horse who they thought was safe after years with no problems, but she's exactly like Rosie in that there is and always will be an unpredictable mean-streak to deal with. Honestly, continuing to keep her for myself would just be a temporary solution until little human lives enter the equation. :/


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you for being so mature about the situation, and considering euthanasia if a decent home can't be found for her. 

I know there are plenty of people who are idealistic and think there are homes for every horse, but the sad fact is that they're aren't. With all the good, sane, sound horses out there going for free or practically free, your chances of finding her a home where she'll be properly cared for and with someone experienced enough to handle her temperament and physical issues aren't good.

There are many worse things than a quiet, quick death in familiar surroundings for a horse like her, and if it comes down to that, just know there are plenty of us who won't take you to task for doing what's best for her in a bad situation.


----------



## zepolis (Jun 23, 2016)

I definitely agree. Auctioning her off or giving her away to whoever is willing to take a horse like that terrifies me more than being sad about euthanizing her in a safe situation.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Euthanasia is what I would choose in your situation.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

zepolis said:


> Thanks for the welcomes.
> 
> Don't think that I don't appreciate the tough love. It is what I need to hear right now. I don't want to pretend that I am still well-informed on issues related to horses and honestly I need to be shaken out of my nostalgia. Like I said, I realize I'm being selfish. This is why I can't turn to anyone who doesn't know anything about horses because they won't have the animal's best interests in mind and cater to how emotional the situation makes me rather than telling me to figure it out or shut up and let her go, to put it succinctly.
> 
> ...


My parents take care of 3 horses (and a boarder) a flock of sheep, my very good but older and sick dog who gets expensive medication 5x/day and cats, etc. I live an hour away so help when I can but I cannot do everything! My one horse in particular sounds like Rosie, fine with an experienced handler, but potentially dangerous for someone less experienced. My mother is 65 and somewhat experienced and my father is 75 and loves them but has no clue.

I definitely know exactly where you are coming from with being frustrated by the situation but guilty at the same time!

Unfortunately it sounds that aside from your attachment to Rosie you don't really want a horse anymore. On top of that it sounds like there is no way for you to take care of her in the remotely near future which is what she needs (if you can or know someone who can that is different, you need to think about that part long and carefully) Asking your farrier sounds like the best scenario here instead of just listing her. A farrier would know how to take care of her laminitis issues as well as being familiar with different types of horses and he obviously knows her. I'd definitely look into that either short or long term if you realize you really can't keep her.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I just want to add a few things. First, you are being incredibly responsible right now so I'd like to pat you on the back for that. Stepping up and dealing with this situation requires a lot of courage. I think you know what you have to do. 

Second, don't beat yourself up. We all do the best we can and sometimes life gets in the way. Sometimes we feel like we've been blind to a situation that we should have seen coming. But we're all just human and at this point in your life, you have a lot on your plate. My parents also thought it was a good idea to buy me horses as a child. My first two ponies were boarded at my uncle's barn so that wasn't too bad, but bringing a horse home at age 12 wasn't the greatest idea. My parents were not horse people, so were clueless about looking after a horse, and in fact, were afraid of him. He lived alone because they didn't believe me when I said horses needed company. He got out of his pasture all the time because the fence wasn't safe. The "shed" that served as a barn didn't have electricity or running water so sometimes his water froze and I was at school and he'd go without water all day. There were times I know he suffered and I still, to this day, feel horrible about it. But I was a kid without any adult help trying to learn from magazines. I did a lot of things wrong. My point is, forgive yourself for doing what people do at your age - moving away to college, getting married, etc.

Finally, I'd like to respond to a comment by Yogiwick to the effect that it sounds like you don't even want a horse right now. I spent about 25 years without horses myself because there was never a good time. And after my experience as a teen, I wanted to do it right. I studied for a long time, had a babies, launched a demanding career... when exactly was I supposed to fit horses in there? Oh sure, some people do it, but realistically, there are times when you have to focus on other things. I remember my husband coming home one day when my two kids were just babies and telling me he had a client who couldn't afford to pay him, but would exchange a couple of months board if I wanted to buy a horse. I cried in frustration and told him there's no way I can have a horse right now. It wouldn't have been fair to any of us. So I pushed my desire for horses back down and put my kids and family first for many, many years. I traveled the world and built a solid future for myself and the horses I would eventually have.

Today, I'm glad I waited. All that to say that you shouldn't feel guilty - you're doing what is right now and that's all that counts. You have the rest of your life to have horses again, if that's what you choose.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

14 is awfully young to be considering euthanasia. Why not consult with a vet first? How bad is her laminitis? Is there rotation present? How long would rehab take and what is the likelihood of her becoming pasture sound or useable under saddle? You absolutely need x rays to see what is going on in those hooves. 

Depending on the x rays you can make a decision on whether a) you want to wait a few years and euthanize b) you want to euthanize sooner or c) she could potentially be given away or possibly be ridden in the future. 

As for giving a horse away, there are homes out there for free horses. I know a lady in her fifties who takes in free horses. They live out their retirement on her property. My neighbor is retired and also occasionally brings home a rescue. She does not ride. Her last rescue was an old blind appaloosa.

I have another neighbor who rescued a 25 yr old pony from starvation. 

Certainly there are horror stories... but this does not mean all people are going to be like that. I myself was tempted to take in a laminitic rescue... the owner was delusional and refused to give the horse away. He wasn't a bad person, just clueless about horses. 

I also rescued a 20yr old pony from being euthanized for being "difficult to get pregnant". She bucked like a bronco under saddle- I had to completely restart her.

There absolutely are good homes out there. It is a matter of word of mouth and absolutely checking references. But again, x rays should give you a better idea of if this is a possibility.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

And just because you or your family can't handle her, doesn't mean someone else can't. It sounds like your family likes horses but aren't really "horse people". She takes advantage of people because they let her! 

Horses do remember their training... Even years later. They also pick up bad habits when not handled or handled inappropriately.

Also as far as her being bonded to just one horse- that is what happens when horses are pastured together for years. They bond. My old mare is best buddies with my other mare. My other mare hates strange horses on our property because she already has a buddy. If you take her off the property, suddenly she likes other horses because she isn't being possessive of her best friend.


----------



## senecawoman (Jun 27, 2016)

Animals are not disposable. What you are looking for here is an excuse to put down an animal that you neglected. Y our parents bought this horse for you as a gift and you neglected it into poor health and condition and now you want to put it down. Shame Shame Shame. You could afford it if you wanted to. Take care of this animal like you should have from the beginning.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

senecawoman said:


> Animals are not disposable. What you are looking for here is an excuse to put down an animal that you neglected. Y our parents bought this horse for you as a gift and you neglected it into poor health and condition and now you want to put it down. Shame Shame Shame. You could afford it if you wanted to. Take care of this animal like you should have from the beginning.


Whoa, whoa. Back up a few steps here- like, all the way, in fact. Rather than attacking the OP for a situation which she only had minimal control over, being that she has not had the funds to care for a horse that she was given AS A CHILD (and what child is going to refuse a horse based on not being able to afford it in their 20's?), let's look at the facts.

*The horse has a chronic illness that requires intensive handling in order to manage correctly. 

*The horse has behavioral issues that make her difficult and possibly dangerous to handle, and has for some time. Her family, who care for the horse currently, are not willing to work with the horse and feel intimidated and unsafe. 

*The OP does not have the funds in order to train this horse or board her in a place where her condition can be effectively managed. 

*The horse does not even get along well with other horses, creating yet another layer to this problem. 


First and foremost, making a decision to peacefully end the life of a horse that is unsound, dangerous, and has a huge risk of being put into the auction pipeline based on those characteristics, is not "treating an animal as disposable" - it is making a tough, but responsible decision for the welfare of an animal who does not have a lot of good prospects. 

Rather than put her out into the wind and hope that there's a fairytale ending around the corner, as many folks do, the OP is considering the (very well-founded and reasonable) option of euthanasia. She has acknowledged what she can and cannot do in order to choose otherwise, and there is also an option that the horse may still be able to be given to their farrier, who is in a much better position to care for the animal and manage her condition. 

In all honesty, euthanasia is not the worst thing that could happen to this horse. A peaceful death in a place she has called home, with people who she is familiar with, and where she feels safe, is a dream compared to being shuffled through auctions, possibly abused or mistreated based on her behavior, or making that long ride to Mexico or Canada where her life will end with a captive bolt to her forehead - in a place where she will be scared, no one will care, and certainly nobody will give two poops about her comfort. 

Our first responsibility to our horses is sometimes having to make decisions that are tough, where there are no true winners.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Well said Mulefeather!!!


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Mulefeather- here is the problem. We can only go by what she has told us. We have not actually seen this horse and we do not really know what condition the horse is in. This means it is not always a good idea to tell someone euthanasia is the best option. 

The horse may have behavior problems- I have seen "unmanageable" horses who behave perfectly when handled by a confident person and not a beginner. I knew a lady who bought a $10,000 horse. The horse kicked her husband in the head and gave him 60 stitches. Why? Every time the horse pinned its ears, the husband dropped the horse's hay and backed up. The lady and her husband had no business buying a horse as they had no idea what they were doing. I rode and worked with the horse, and his behavior towards me was impeccable. To them, the horse was "unmanageable". They were terrified to ride it, because it was slightly spooky under saddle. 

The horse may or may not have laminitis. Do we have X rays to confirm this? My riding instructor rescued a horse with "laminitis" who was going to be put down- the horse was kept in mud year round and ridden down shell rock roads. Soft feet + severe thrush and an abscess does not mean the horse has laminitis. Maybe this is a horse with thin soles or other hoof issues that may get better with the right treatment? If the owner has not spent the money on a vet visit, then we really don't know what condition the horse is in. 

Everyone in this situation was neglectful. The parents should have sold the horse when their daughter left for college- not turned it out to pasture and forgot about it. Euthanasia is an easy way out. They created this mess, especially by overfeeding grain; they should be responsible and correct the situation. And that means getting a vet visit and determining your options. Obviously if this horse has severe rotation, the horse would be better off put down. But the OP says the horse is improving with frequent farrier visits.

How long did this horse go without farrier care? Did they skip the farrier because the horse was not being worked? They neglected the horse. They should try to fix the situation instead of taking the easy way out.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

4horses said:


> We can only go by what she has told us.
> 
> The horse may or may not have laminitis. Maybe this is a horse with thin soles or other hoof issues that may get better with the right treatment? If the owner has not spent the money on a vet visit, then we really don't know what condition the horse is in.
> 
> Euthanasia is an easy way out.


And she has told us - repeatedly - that neither she nor her family are financially able to do the things you suggest. WHO is going to pay for the things you and another poster have suggested?

If the choices are try to give the horse away to a stranger/send it to an auction or euthanasia, I sure as heck would pick euth every time. Then you know the horse didn't suffer a horrible end. Could it maybe turn out differently if money was no object? Maybe. But wouldn't the world be a different place for anybody if they won the lottery. Counting on that as a plan sure doesn't seem realistic to me.


OP, I am sorry to read of the situation. I hope your farrier agrees to take her. Otherwise, if she was mine, I would euthanize.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I respectfully disagree that this was pure neglect, and I do not see euthanasia as the first choice - only the last resort, used to keep a horse without much hope of leading a good life out of what could turn into a terrible situation quite easily. 

Honestly, at this point it does not matter who did or did not do what they should have done years ago to prevent the medical condition or behavior issues. Assigning blame doesn't do much to move the situation forward, or advise the OP on what to do. Would'a, could'a, and should'a are things we can safely do away with when making a decision here. Realistically, they can only choose to move forward with the funds, patience, time, and other resources they have available to them now, at this moment. 

Shaming someone who is reaching out for help and ideas does not do anything except prevent them from reaching out at all. 

You are correct that we do not have all the supporting evidence - only the OP has that. But again, it is her and her family's choice to make, not ours.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Mulefeather said:


> Shaming someone who is reaching out for help and ideas does not do anything except prevent them from reaching out at all.
> 
> You are correct that we do not have all the supporting evidence - only the OP has that. But again, it is her and her family's choice to make, not ours.


To the original poster - please ignore harsh comments meant to shame you. You reached out for help, knowing the situation was out of control. There is no easy answer and you know that too. None of us know the situation, nor do we know what you're going through and therefore, no one has a right to judge you for seeking advice. 

No one is saying the ONLY answer is to euthanize the horse, but for all the reasons Mulefeather already mentioned, it's hard to imagine who will want this horse and give it a good life. It has terrible manners with people and other horses. It has a serious medical condition which may, or may not be curable. And it's probably lost any training it once had. 

If the OP can give the horse away to someone she trusts, then great. But euthanasia is sometimes the kindest thing that can be done. The horse doesn't know it's going to die. But it sure as hell will know if it's going to be abused or neglected for the rest of its life. Those scars don't heal. Euthanasia can be a peaceful end. Why do you think some people want to legalize it for themselves???


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

senecawoman said:


> Animals are not disposable. What you are looking for here is an excuse to put down an animal that you neglected. Y our parents bought this horse for you as a gift and you neglected it into poor health and condition and now you want to put it down. Shame Shame Shame. You could afford it if you wanted to. Take care of this animal like you should have from the beginning.


Thats a bit harsh. Hindsight is a marvelous thing. Years on you can look back and see what you should have done differently and someone shouting shame at your situation with no useful contribution are just a******s, a dime a dozen.

The reality is, situations change. If it can't be kept (which is established) moving it on is likely to bring it to a miserable end. Good safe horses are given away every day.

OP the decision is hard enough without taking this c rap on board. Ignore.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have not read the replies, just your original post. If these are the only two horses on your parents property, your sister's horse will pitch a fit when they take her buddy away. But she will probably get over it. Think of your parents first, if there is any chance this horse can harm them, do the right thing.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I knew the, 'You're a horrible owner for even THINKING about euthing this horse!' posters would show up. They never have any useful suggestions or information, just want to shame the horse owner even though they're not willing to step up and take this animal themselves.


If someone is financially UNABLE to care properly for an animal, please tell me where the money is going to come from? Are you two shamers going to send it? No? Didn't think so. You're going to get a nosebleed if you don't come down off those ivory towers. 


You contribute nothing to the discussion, and just want to throw your imagined moral superiority around. I hope you're never in the situation of having to make a hard decision about the animals in your care due to finances, but if you are maybe you'll learn that life is not black and white, and there are many worse things than a quiet euthanasia in familiar surroundings for a bad tempered animal with chronic physical issues.


Euthing is a tough decision to make, not 'an easy way out'. The easiest way out would be to take the animal to auction and walk away, pretending that everything will be butterflies and rainbows, and that someone, somewhere will want this mare.


----------



## zepolis (Jun 23, 2016)

Goodness. I had checked in on my topic a week or so ago and forgot to give an update. Sorry about that. Didn't realize that there would be a continuing conversation. I admit that I'm not as good at forum-ing as I was as a teenager. 

Firstly, thank you to everyone who posted understanding and reasonable responses, particularly those of you who related similar experiences. The early 20's are a difficult time to afford anything, much less a huge and very expensive animal. I didn't have the maturity at 12 to consider turning down a horse because I would grow up and MAYBE not be able to take care of her, so if you would have... good for you. 

I really don't have the patience to type another long response explaining myself or my horse's situation (and others have defended the situation for me anyway), so I hope it will suffice for me to repeat a couple of things:

1. Rosie HAS LAMINITIS. She has genetically horrible feet and horses in her bloodline have died from laminitis complications. I admit that minute details about her condition and treatment are unknown to me as I haven't been present for examinations, but this is a diagnosed and unsurprising condition.

2. Rosie is a DIFFICULT HORSE. Her mother is a difficult horse. She has a history of hot-blooded racehorses in her pedigree. This is a personality trait. She is as difficult with me as she is with the experienced horsemen that have also worked with her. I refuse to send her out into the world knowing that, out of my control, she could hurt someone or be hurt because of her temperament. Even more so I refuse to allow the opportunity for her to injure my aging parents. Being worked hard on a daily basis is the only way she has ever been tolerable but this is presently impossible and may always be impossible. Her condition has improved but I expect she will never be the same again.

3. I cannot afford a horse right now. I really can't, even if I wanted to. And I no longer feel right burdening my parents with the financial responsibility.

For these reasons most of all would I consider euthanasia. I don't see anything wrong with that. This would not be an easy way out for me but an agonizing decision. I have already spoken of my guilt about the situation but I can't change anything now.

Side note: my sister will most likely be moving her horse to live with or near her so I don't necessarily fear for the well being of the other horse.

Thankfully, my farrier would like to take Rosie and will be picking her up next week so the arguments against euthanasia at this time are a moot point. I am hopeful that under his care she can recover to at least a comfortable state and find some useful place in his life. He is a good man and if he decides that her condition requires euthanasia at a later time then we will deal with the decision then.

Thanks again for your responses. Those of you who were thoughtful in your replies really made this situation easier for me and I am happy with my current options.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

So glad you were able to re-home her with your farrier! This is certainly the best option since you clearly trust him to make the best decision for Rosie.


----------

